# AKFF Photo Competition March 2012



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Welcome to the March 2012 AKFF Photo Comp.

As always, entries will run until the end of the month, and winners will be decided by member's votes. This month's cutoff is 1st April 2012, and voting will commence shortly after. Your photograph needs to have been taken during the month of March 2012 only.

Rules refresher:
# Once everyone has entered their photos, I'll create a visual poll for eligible entries and members can select their TOP 3.
# The winner of the voting will win a prize from the AKFF prize kitty.
# You are permitted to enter multiple photos, but please if you are, ENTER EACH PHOTO AS A SEPARATE POST.
# Please supply a title, and a one line description of your photo, or a link to a trip report.
# Please don't use this competition as a marketing exercise to push your sponsor's product.
# Photos should be directly related to kayak fishing.

Other fine print:

# Only members with >50 posts AND 3 months membership will be eligible to enter the AKFF Photo Comp
# Members will only be eligible to win one prize in any 12 month period. Members can however enter as many photos in as many comps as they would like.

Click, whirr!


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Fishing the canals in the afternoon reminds me a bit of fishing on the lake on a still day, love the reflection of sun and clouds on water.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Fishing for Whiting with a sensational bycatch, tasty too


----------



## Ghurkin (Sep 13, 2011)

Whiting fishing competition at Mt Martha beach, Port Phillip Bay , Vic.

40 kayaks on the beach


----------



## Ghurkin (Sep 13, 2011)

Taken at Inverloch beach, Victoria


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Upper Coomera River, QLD.

Took my Sevylor K1 Inflatable up stream in search of the illusive bass...no luck though, but some very nice sights to see


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Fish cleaning heaven
Ref
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=53954


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

At the end of the day
Ref
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=53954


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry for the late vote, pick your top 3 entries.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Great work Ghurkin, pm me your details & we'll get a prize your way.


----------



## Ghurkin (Sep 13, 2011)

sbd said:


> Great work Ghurkin, pm me your details & we'll get a prize your way.


 woooohooo, thanks for voting people, some tough photos to beat too.
cheers Ghurkin


----------



## Ghurkin (Sep 13, 2011)

Just wanted to say many thanks to the mods, sponsors and whoever voted for my picture, got some flash AKFF stickers to put on the fourby and a spanker new squidly doodle jig to loose, I mean tryout ? thanks to all.

Chhers Gurkin


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice one mate, congrats.


----------

